# White Surf Rod Blank



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Anyone know where I can get one or who makes them?


----------



## cobia_slayer (Jan 9, 2008)

I saw a white WRI Fusion Mag painted white a couple months ago, it looked really nice. I'm sure you could always do that


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

any blank can be painted mr.dogge,just a matter of wieght.if you're looking for a heaver then get your blank,some krylon"fusion" white(ace,home depot,etc.)paint the blank and let dry for 20-30 min,look for bad spots and put second coat on,sometimes i'll lightly sand between coats if necessary,let the blank sit over night in a climate controled area.now you can get pro-style and get perma-gloss from UB-40,or coat with a light build epoxy like flex coat(trickier)i've also had good results with regular poly in clear tho it does lend itself to a slight yellowing


----------



## Lickinfrogs (Mar 12, 2006)

CTS makes them. There's also a company that will finish blanks just outside Philly, called versitex.


----------

